# jet ski storage



## vladimir (Jul 1, 2008)

What are some good ideas for storing a jet ski in the garage along with two cars?  I am having difficulty because the garage is so small.


----------



## Grape Ape (Jul 2, 2008)

Weight is going to be your main problem. But you can look into a pulley type system that raises the skis up to the roof when you are not using them . That will keep them up and out of the way.

Here is an example of one that is used for a jeep hardtop. In the link you can also look at the installation instructions (PDF) to get an idea that you may be able to adapt to your jetskis.

http://www.quadratec.com/products/12020_04.htm


----------



## mtnhi (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the same dilemma, but mine is how to store a snowblower in a small garage and still be able to use it in the winter.  I'm going to build a corner of the bench around it and it will be stored underneath the bench.  The bench top will only be about 3 inches higher than the rest of the bench surfaces in the garage.  This may work with your jetski


----------



## insekt (Sep 15, 2008)

Usually they are light enough on individual trailers to maneuver against a wall but if they are on the same trailer... might as well build a new enlarged gate and back them into the backyard along the outside of it then cover them.


----------



## joseph_MGS (Mar 3, 2014)

If you are willing to make the $3,000 investment... http://www.loft-it.com/


----------



## Chris (Mar 5, 2014)

That is pretty slcik! I need a whole wall of those.


----------



## Nelson84 (Oct 15, 2015)

Throw a tarp over it in the backyard.


----------

